# My Steve Potts



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

A few pics of my '92 Steve Potts.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

uoaahhh......beautiful!! 

whats that paintjob called?

sharky pete


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Cycleshark said:


> uoaahhh......beautiful!!
> 
> whats that paintjob called?
> 
> sharky pete


Thanks.

The paintjob is called "Tamoflage".Pine boughs from Mt.Tam were used as masks for the paint.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

WTB-rider said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The paintjob is called "Tamoflage".Pine boughs from Mt.Tam were used as masks for the paint.


Very cool bike and paint job. I have seen something very similar done but with redwood sprigs from Nisene Marks Forest. I wonder if it was the same painter.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

This one of the finest Potts's I've seen so far. Reall neat paintjob.. and more or less the size I would need, so its extra appealing to me  .

Tell me, is that the tig welded (racer?) frame or a fully fillet brazed version...??

Damn... its sweet!!


----------



## Pottser (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow, this is an amazing bike. Hard to believe this bike is 12 years old. This dupont irmon paint really holds up. I heart it is not that environmentally-good, but sure makes a nice bike. My own 91- Potts still looks great too, although not as good as yours. I want more pics and stories about this bike.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

I think I feel a severe case of infatuation/lust brewing, are you available?
I'd really like to make this more than an online romance.
Please don't force me to become a stalker....
Eric/I see a TRO headed my way.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Geez,you guys are making me blush  

Airwreck,I'm available but the wife may have a thing or two to say about that  However,between the Potts,the Grove,the Bonty and my repeated attempts to contact my former brother-in-law who has custody of my '90 Wicked Fat Chance,who knows!

A few details about the bike:

It's the Tigged/Fillet brazed model built by Steve in early '92.The paint was done by Cycledelix(a young lady named Cindy ran the shop) in Mill Valley who I have been trying to locate to no avail.I have one of Steve's conventional stems painted to match as well.Just about everything on the bike is original WTB,the headset,bottom bracket, hubs, brakes,bars(WTB drop and titanium flat bar) internal seatpost pump and toe flips.Seatpost is Suntour XC Pro,pedals are XC Compe w/Binda straps and Specialized clips.front changer is Suntour XCD 6000 and the rear is a Shimano 105.The brake levers and barend shifters are Dura Ace.Cranks are Shimano LX,freewheel is a Winner Pro. (Rims are Mavic M-231 and tires are Velociraptors.(Sadly,my last set of GC's gave up the ghost about 2 months ago).My original build had an XC Pro rear derailleur,Cook Bros. cranks and Suntour Command shifters(anyone remember them?!)The saddle is a San Marco Regal.
.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

WTB-rider said:


> Geez,you guys are making me blush
> 
> Airwreck,I'm available but the wife may have a thing or two to say about that  However,between the Potts,the Grove,the Bonty and my repeated attempts to contact my former brother-in-law who has custody of my '90 Wicked Fat Chance,who knows!
> 
> ...


I think Steve called those the "Tig Racer"? Theyre supposed to be a pretty light frame. The next year the Phoenix was released.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

wow. that's one heck of a bike. you're a lucky guy for sure, but it must be tough. on one hand, it's almost too beautiful to ride; on the other hand, too beautiful to just sit there unridden. what a dilemma.

the_dude


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Very nice! You do need to score a WTB front brake cable hanger to really complete it (not that the dia-compe isn't nice). And the 'raptor tires are a natural.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

the_dude said:


> wow. that's one heck of a bike. you're a lucky guy for sure, but it must be tough. on one hand, it's almost too beautiful to ride; on the other hand, too beautiful to just sit there unridden. what a dilemma.
> 
> the_dude


The nicest things about WTB related stuff; is the fact that they keep going and going and going and....

So; you owe it to each and every WTB related part you have, to ride the hell out of it


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Beautiful bike.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

WTB-rider said:


> Airwreck,I'm available but the wife may have a thing or two to say about that


See how I get in the presence of a beautiful bike?
Now I'm mixed up in a perverted menage a trois.

I have to admit a bit of obsession over this bike since seeing it yesterday, even as I threw myself off the largest drops I could find on my RFX yesterday, my mind was on that bike. (but then again, maybe that's why I ended up going off what I did...)



Fillet-brazed said:


> The next year the Phoenix was released.


I have a feeling that the year this bike and it's parts were produced are nearing the end of an era. When did things start to "change" for WTB and Steve Potts? I know it's been discussed before, just looking for a refresher and where this bike fits in historically.

Although I am curious, it's probably best that I don't know what this bike cost originally, and what it would bring in today.

One last request, I'd like a high resolution image of this and eleven other beauties from this forum for use in a calender that would shame the bomber girls.

Eric / with an example of the kind of classics I can afford.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

The split of Charlie and Steve from WTB took place I think around 98. Thats also the last year of the Phoenix.

A calendar is a great idea. I love looking at those old bikes. Maybe I can buy your calendar and save some money by not buying an actual bike to get my vintage fix. Try looking at the "vintage beauty pageant" thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=21500&highlight=vintage+beauty+pageant There are some nice ones in there. And there are two Ibises at the end of the thread that dont show up for some reason unless you individually click on them.

That picture you posted is pretty funny. That could be January.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> That picture you posted is pretty funny. That could be January.


Not as funny as the story behind the bike itself.
Someday soon I'll put together a post of our classic/restores.
One is a repeat from Passion a couple years ago, but I'm always happy to tell it again.

I hearby formally accept the calender project, or at least accept credit for thinking of it if someone more talented and responsible can run with it.

Did someone say Ibis?


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Very nice! You do need to score a WTB front brake cable hanger to really complete it (not that the dia-compe isn't nice). And the 'raptor tires are a natural.


Aaaargh,I was waiting for someone to point that out!!!

Steve was out of them at the time the bike was delivered and unfortunately I never got around to ordering one.I thought that kind of stuff would always be available.Who knew?

IMO,what happened at WTB is a shame.As pricey as their stuff was(and worth every penny)I don't think they were swimming in money back then.It is a business and I'm guessing there wasn't a huge market for roller cam brakes,mountain drops and adjustable angle bar ends anymore.I truly hope Steve and Charlie get invovlved in the bike business again.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

WTB-rider said:


> Aaaargh,I was waiting for someone to point that out!!!
> 
> Steve was out of them at the time the bike was delivered and unfortunately I never got around to ordering one.I thought that kind of stuff would always be available.Who knew?
> 
> IMO,what happened at WTB is a shame.As pricey as their stuff was(and worth every penny)I don't think they were swimming in money back then.It is a business and I'm guessing there wasn't a huge market for roller cam brakes,mountain drops and adjustable angle bar ends anymore.I truly hope Steve and Charlie get invovlved in the bike business again.


Steve is back in the business. Website coming soon!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

WTB-rider said:


> Aaaargh,I was waiting for someone to point that out!!!
> 
> Steve was out of them at the time the bike was delivered and unfortunately I never got around to ordering one.I thought that kind of stuff would always be available.Who knew?
> 
> IMO,what happened at WTB is a shame.As pricey as their stuff was(and worth every penny)I don't think they were swimming in money back then.It is a business and I'm guessing there wasn't a huge market for roller cam brakes,mountain drops and adjustable angle bar ends anymore.I truly hope Steve and Charlie get invovlved in the bike business again.


Actually, Steve is making bikes with an almost total focus on titanium 29" wheeled frames and crmo Type II forks - I've got a fork on order from him and cursivearmy has a frame/fork on order. No website, no e-mail, just a phone number.

Charlie is still riding and tinkering and doing work on old 'hams for owners.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Steve is back in the business. Website coming soon!


About as soon as my fork and Nate's frame


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> About as soon as my fork and Nate's frame


Hey, ya, whats the delivery date on your guys' stuff? Cant wait to see it. So, whats the story on finding roller cams in Taiwan??? Thats a weird place for them to be hiding!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Hey, ya, whats the delivery date on your guys' stuff? Cant wait to see it. So, whats the story on finding roller cams in Taiwan??? Thats a weird place for them to be hiding!


That would take a call to Steve - probably need to follow up, though. He has my money. Oh well, it's just a Type II...

Taiwan!?! Naw, I found mine living comfortably in Wisconsin. I'll have the frame made in Taiwan, though.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*Beautiful!*

WTB-rider: that is one beautiful Potts! What a great looking rig, and one of the most original/unique paint jobs i've ever seen, not to mention you've got that thing clean as a whistle!

Charlie or Steve would prabably make you a new hangar, most likely Charlie as that is the type of work he particularly enjoys, might even add in the integrated steering limiter like on the Cunninghams. He'll do just about anything with for his standard shop rate.

Steve's definetly building again, and super busy. he did three bikes for John Castellano in one week before interbike, not to mention all the orders he has currently. Mike's got a fork on order, a customer of mine has a full steel 29"er and Type II, and like Mike said i've got a Ti 29"er and TypeII on order as well. can't wait.

you might see something out of Steve & Charlie as far as a combined effort goes just yet, it has been elluded to. but nothing soon.

I think Steve's so busy right now he doesn't even need a website which is kind of cool.

anyhow.

nate


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> WTB-rider: that is one beautiful Potts! What a great looking rig, and one of the most original/unique paint jobs i've ever seen, not to mention you've got that thing clean as a whistle!
> 
> Charlie or Steve would prabably make you a new hangar, most likely Charlie as that is the type of work he particularly enjoys, might even add in the integrated steering limiter like on the Cunninghams. He'll do just about anything with for his standard shop rate.
> 
> ...


Glad to see some confirmation that Steve is in fact building(and selling!) again but it only complicates the decision on my next ride. 

Yeah,it's clean in the pics.You should have seen it before the bath,there's been a lot of rain this Fall.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

WTB-rider said:


> Glad to see some confirmation that Steve is in fact building(and selling!) again but it only complicates the decision on my next ride.
> 
> Yeah,it's clean in the pics.You should have seen it before the bath,there's been a lot of rain this Fall.


Yumm! My likes water.. so do my bikes... 

Say, how many of you riding with WTB stuff, thourghouly greases their hubs/bearings after each X hrs of riding...??


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*If X=2-3 yrs then yes*

I think I greased my hubs twice since I've had them and my headset once. And they have both been around for 10 years. I suppose I should probably grase the hubs more but they still spin smooth and if something has been ruined its just the cartridge bearing which take 5 minutes to swap out. Personally I don't see any benifits to the Grease-Guard system.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Shayne said:


> I think I greased my hubs twice since I've had them and my headset once. And they have both been around for 10 years. I suppose I should probably grase the hubs more but they still spin smooth and if something has been ruined its just the cartridge bearing which take 5 minutes to swap out. Personally I don't see any benifits to the Grease-Guard system.


I would agree - but then I live in dry SoCal. I had friends that greased their hubs judciously and then they always had gobs of grease oozing from their hubs pulling in more dirt - just messy.

I do see benefits though. By pushing out the old grease and dirt and keeping clean, fresh grease in the bearing, the life of the bearing would be extended. But by how much and at what cost...


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*I think Campagnolo's Application Makes More Sense*

Keeping loose ball hubs and headsets properly lubed and adjusted is far more critical than having a cartridge bearing system properly lubricated. If the bearings in my WTB, Phil, Bullseye hubs get dry and wear out it's no big deal to replace them. Just shell out $30 or so and pop the new bearings in.
Whereas if I neglect my Record hubs or headset and the grease is washed out or contaminated then the whole component is ruined. I will take the time to periodically inject grease into my Record hubsets because I know I could be saving $200+


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Both of you live in relative warm regions without lots of rain??

Here (the Netherlands) things can get rather wet and so I do see advantages in the Grease Guard system.

@ssmike;

you said:

'I had friends that greased their hubs judciously and then they always had gobs of grease oozing from their hubs pulling in more dirt - just messy.'

Yeah and that's what they should do. Always keep the outside of the seals clean of grease. On every design this will eventually lead to premature wear of parts. Flush through, and whipe off all excess grease should do the trick offcourse.

Just curious; since Pottser here in the forum is the only dutch rider I know, that rides on WTB stuff for long times.. and he's flushing his bearings often, at least after every wet ride. Stuff seems to last forever and forever....


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*It's Wet Here in the Summer*

...and cold and sloppy in the winter.

I regularly ride stream crossings that can be upto 2' deep. My BB gets serviced after these crossings or particularly wet rides but as I said above if I'm usung cartridge bearing wheels I don't bother with the hubs. It is easier for me to change the bearings every once in a while than it is for me to go through the hassle of re-greasing them.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Shayne said:


> ... regularly ride stream crossings that can be upto 2' deep. My BB gets serviced after these crossings or particularly wet ridesQUOTE]
> 
> So, the difference with greasegaurd and standard would be 30 seconds to pump grease in and wipe off excess or 30 minutes to pull cranks and overhaul...
> 
> I dont really have to bother with it as its not real wet where Im at either, but if I did live somewhere real wet, Greaseguard would be appreciated.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Yes a GG BB would be nice. But alas my Campy loose ball BB sees the majority of my abuse so I have to take it apart everytime.

Press fit BB's are similar to GG though as all you have to do is pop out the outer seals and smear some grease in then pop the seals back on.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Jeroen said:


> @ssmike;
> 
> you said:
> 
> ...


We need a new thread just to talk Grease Guard and remember the superb Potts WTB-Rider posted.

But, since we are on hubs and the benefits of GG, here's a thought. Phil hubs don't have grease guard, yet the bearings last and incredibly long time.

I definitely see a benefit for GG in wet climes and I love my classic hubs, but I just don't give them the love they probably want. Might have to go give them a love shot at lunch just so they don't hate me.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*I really liked Grease Guard*

My '92 Attitude was built up with the Suntour Microdrive Grease Guard. I lubed every time I cleaned it, which was often. I never had a problem with "dirt attraction" as I was carefull to wipe off the excess. What really impressed me was that I often would see contaminated grease being purged from the hub, which motivated me to do this as often as I did. Of course, having sealed BB, and headset was good too! Guess I had the best of both worlds!


----------



## bootsie_cat (Nov 3, 2004)

*Tamoflage*

Paint was probably done by Caroline James ( or Gravenites of Fisher depending on date).
She was cycledelix.
I had a buddy who owned a fat chance with the same paint job.
John H[
QUOTE=WTB-rider]Thanks.

The paintjob is called "Tamoflage".Pine boughs from Mt.Tam were used as masks for the paint.[/QUOTE]


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

WTB-rider said:


> A few pics of my '92 Steve Potts.


One of the most beautiful Potts' I've seen!!

Was that paint job done by "Gravy's" sister in Mill Valley back in the day ?

looks like one of her paint jobs.....


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> One of the most beautiful Potts' I've seen!!
> 
> Was that paint job done by "Gravy's" sister in Mill Valley back in the day ?
> 
> looks like one of her paint jobs.....


Paint was done by Cycledelix in Mill Valley,CA.Caroline James was the painter(for some reason I thought her name was Cindy)

According to one of the earlier posts(by bootsie_cat) she went by Gravenites and Fisher surnames at different points.

I ordered that paint job sight unseen when I ordered the bike from Steve.He asked what color I wanted and I told him I was thinking of some sort of camoflage.He gave me a 15 second rundown on what this scheme looked like and I agreed to it.I really had no idea what to expect. When the bike arrived I was so thrilled with it I was contemplating driving my pick up truck the 3300 miles from Long Island out to Mill Valley to have Cycledelix
shoot it with the same scheme,complete with headtube badge on the hood.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Nov 3, 2004)

*Potts*

Caroline was his wife, not sister.


crconsulting said:


> One of the most beautiful Potts' I've seen!!
> 
> Was that paint job done by "Gravy's" sister in Mill Valley back in the day ?
> 
> looks like one of her paint jobs.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey all;
I started 'CycleDelix' bicycle painting at about the same time as I started 'TamTorch' lighting and GravyWheels......... in the late eighties with my then wife Caroline James. I taught her how to paint, and she took it up a notch for sure........ We painted lots of bikes, built many a wheel, lit up the mountain at night......... and rode our asses off! Still do in fact........... 
Live long and perspire!
Gravy:thumbsup:


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

WTB-rider said:


> A few pics of my '92 Steve Potts.


WTB rider - I wasn't a MTBR participant in '04, but let me tell you 5 yrs later... that's a beautiful bike!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Linoleum said:


> WTB rider - I wasn't a MTBR participant in '04, but let me tell you 5 yrs later... that's a beautiful bike!


Nice bump, and I agree, that is a fine VRC ride. Still have it?
:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Hey all;
> I started 'CycleDelix' bicycle painting at about the same time as I started 'TamTorch' lighting and GravyWheels......... in the late eighties with my then wife Caroline James. I taught her how to paint, and she took it up a notch for sure........ We painted lots of bikes, built many a wheel, lit up the mountain at night......... and rode our asses off! Still do in fact...........
> Live long and perspire!
> Gravy:thumbsup:


Nice!

Cool to hear and good info to know!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice!


How come your brake bosses are so high on that fork, is that a mistake?



Nice looker BTW:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> How come your brake bosses are so high on that fork, is that a mistake?
> Nice looker BTW:thumbsup:


I'm putting BMX brakes on it.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Hey all;
> I started 'CycleDelix' bicycle painting at about the same time as I started 'TamTorch' lighting and GravyWheels......... in the late eighties with my then wife Caroline James. I taught her how to paint, and she took it up a notch for sure........ We painted lots of bikes, built many a wheel, lit up the mountain at night......... and rode our asses off! Still do in fact...........
> Live long and perspire!
> Gravy:thumbsup:


Gravy,awesome to see you here! Yeah, that paint job is a head turner, I never regretted it for a minute.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Linoleum said:


> WTB rider - I wasn't a MTBR participant in '04, but let me tell you 5 yrs later... that's a beautiful bike!


Thanks. If you're interested in ancient history and bad writing, the whole story about it is here:

http://blackdogadventureteam.blogspot.com/2009_02_01_archive.html


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Nice bump, and I agree, that is a fine VRC ride. Still have it?
> :thumbsup:


Thanks. I do and it's the one bike I'll never part with.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm putting BMX brakes on it.


Is that a fresh pickup? Can't keep up with you, and I don't recall seeing that one before. What's the scoop?


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

How long has Potts been building bikes? Way before 1992?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Is that a fresh pickup? Can't keep up with you, and I don't recall seeing that one before. What's the scoop?


Edit: Opps, sorry MCS, thought you meant wtb's bike. However, Rumpfy's bike, I guess that could be defined as fresh. 

Flyer, yes. Try 30 years. http://www.stevepottsbicycles.com/


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice!
> 
> Cool to hear and good info to know!


Whats the name of the bottom bracket and where can i get one?


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

nuck_chorris said:


> Whats the name of the bottom bracket and where can i get one?


WTB Greaseguard and you can pretty much forget about getting one.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> I guess that could be defined as fresh.


Would we be referring to Rumpfy's purchasing proclivities, or born on dating?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Is that a fresh pickup? Can't keep up with you, and I don't recall seeing that one before. What's the scoop?


Nah, not too fresh. Had it since earlier this year, but I've not posted it here before.

Its one of my favorite pick ups. Lots of drama surrounding it just before I came to own it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Flyer said:


> Way before 1992?


Yes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

WTB-rider said:


> WTB Greaseguard and you can pretty much forget about getting one.


Unfortunately the bearings are shot and it needs a wider spindle to run the XC Pro cranks I'm intending to use. To be replaced with Phil's.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

WTB-rider said:


> WTB Greaseguard and you can pretty much forget about getting one.


well what i really need is a new spindle like that or a new bottom bracket that will work wiht the cranks that go with that spindle


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Nah, not too fresh. Had it since earlier this year, but I've not posted it here before.


Well then, nice work. What year? How's it getting kitted out? Or is it just wall art?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Well then, nice work. What year? How's it getting kitted out? Or is it just wall art?


I'll have to double check the serial number again. 91 I think?
Full Suntour XC Pro (non-micro drive), WTB wheels, WTB roller cams, WTB/King GG headset, WTB ti bars.

No wall art!


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Still one of my favorite bikes. I talked with Steve last week about final geo for my new toy. So close....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

benwitt11 said:


> Still one of my favorite bikes. I talked with Steve last week about final geo for my new toy. So close....


29'er?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

benwitt11 said:


> So close....


Famous Last Words


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Yup, 29er SS, Type 2, matching stem. It's been 6 months, but I can wait a little longer. It'll be worth it. Fork will be special. Built around this. A nice WTB inspired bit I think. A new CCR of sorts.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I've been waiting around 19 months for mine now...


----------



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Wow. I really hope it's not that long. When I talked to Steve about lead time in February he said he thought it'd be about 4 months. I was figuring already on the frame builder 2x wait. We'll see I guess. Here's hoping.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

benwitt11 said:


> Wow. I really hope it's not that long. When I talked to Steve about lead time in February he said he thought it'd be about 4 months. I was figuring already on the frame builder 2x wait. We'll see I guess. Here's hoping.


yours should be quicker, bushpig just gets special treatment. 

Steve's been building his own bikes since about 82, before that he was apprenticing with some neighbor guy named Joe Breeze.

Rumpfy, how long's that girly bike's () spindle?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> how long's that girly bike's () spindle?


108


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> 108


bummer. Microdrive might work with that length. Or use M900.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I think I've got help coming with a 120.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> No wall art!


Man! So, have you got boxes of this stuff, floating about, or did some other project give up it's ridelyness so a cooler cousin could hit the trail?

I swear you CA guys have WTB trees that give fruit every few months....


----------

